# Hella Marine Bulb



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

I have the most used Hella Marine Rear Nav. light put on skiffs today. Model #2010

Has anyone found an LED replacement bulb for this yet?


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

will this work?

http://www.pleasureboatmarine.com/imt-ilfs42-06w.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

> will this work?
> 
> http://www.pleasureboatmarine.com/imt-ilfs42-06w.html



I don't know. I found some on Dr. Led, but don't want to anything until I find someone who has done it already.


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

I posted about this not too long ago...I found an LED Replacement Bulb but it's a little pricey. $19.95

http://www.yachtlights.com/LED-Festoon-Conversion-Bulb-39mm_p_578.html


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

> will this work?
> 
> http://www.pleasureboatmarine.com/imt-ilfs42-06w.html


That one would fit, but it's not 360 degrees of visibility.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank You


----------

